# RTS5129 kernel configuration[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I have the following card reader but it's not working(nothing in dmesg upon card insertion/removal)

Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

here's my .config file, I believe I have all the needed modules.

http://pastebin.com/0hnHGMqY

any suggestions?

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Mon Feb 27, 2017 8:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

Lets start at the beginning.

If your card reader is a PCI device, show us 

```
lspci
```

 and 

```
lspci -n
```

If its USB, show us lsusb.

In either case we need the device IDs.

Why do you think its a kernel problem?

----------

## Jaglover

Those two commands in one:

```
lspci -nn
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

Thank you, you learn something every day.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

g50-80 ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 5986:055d Acer, Inc 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0000:0538  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

Its a USB device.

```
CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB is not set
```

However,  CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB is hidden until MMC [=m] && MFD_RTSX_USB [=n] evaluates as true.

You have 

```
CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB=y
```

It looks like you selected PCI but you need USB

----------

## Adel Ahmed

yikes, it's that simple

thanks I appreciate your help, it's working fine now.

----------

